# Getting the whites whiter



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

For those of you who have white dogs, what whitening shampoos do you use?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I use a bluing shampoo called Vetrolin that I get at TSC, it's made for horses, but can be used on dogs. I also use E-Z Groom Crystal White shampoo. I use the Vetrolin first and then use the CW.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I use Chris Christensen White on White and it works well for Watson's feathers (even the pee stained parts).


----------



## moxiecollies (May 6, 2014)

I show my Collies. As far as whitening products (and I've spent a pretty penny trying A LOT) I'm a huge fan of Absolute Purple whitening shampoo. I'll tell you what works just as well though... There is a dish soap called "Sun" or "Sunlight" I forget which. You can often find it at the dollar store, possibly Walmart. It has lemon juice in it and it works better than any Chris Christiansen or Pure Paws product I've tried. Its good stuff!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I use a bluing shampoo called Vetrolin that I get at TSC, it's made for horses, but can be used on dogs. I also use E-Z Groom Crystal White shampoo. I use the Vetrolin first and then use the CW.


I love the vetrolin....used it on my horse all the time and it got out the urine stains in the bottom on her tail for shows.


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

moxiecollies said:


> I show my Collies. As far as whitening products (and I've spent a pretty penny trying A LOT) I'm a huge fan of Absolute Purple whitening shampoo. I'll tell you what works just as well though... There is a dish soap called "Sun" or "Sunlight" I forget which. You can often find it at the dollar store, possibly Walmart. It has lemon juice in it and it works better than any Chris Christiansen or Pure Paws product I've tried. Its good stuff!


Do you use it only on the dog's white areas, or do you bathe the whole dog in it?


----------



## moxiecollies (May 6, 2014)

Unless its a lighter colored dog I would just use it on the white areas


----------



## tambeb (Mar 18, 2014)

I use "John Paul Pet Super Bright Shampoo" from Amazon and it works great for the white areas on my Boston Terrier. I also use their Oatmeal Conditioner.


----------

